# Going 'BANANA's From Missing CD-ROM Driver



## msutto (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello,

I just recently semi-resurrected my family's old Gateway 2000 4DX2-66V that we got back in 1994. All it needed was a "new" power supply to get it up and running again. However, ever since it powered on, it has been nothing but headaches.

Back in 2000, before the power supply failed, I was in the midst of reformatting the computer because the hard drive was completely clogged with useless programs that nobody used any more. I was never able to finish what I had started before the computer failed. I can't remember whether or not I had the common sense to make a boot disk back then, but one way or another, I'll be damned if I could locate it now!

I still have the original system CD that came with the GW2000. It contains Windows For Workgroups on it (this forum was the closest I could find to this OS). I would like to install this version of Windows on my machine and use an upgrade CD I have to install Windows 95 over top of it. The problem is, I am unable to boot my computer from the CD drive. When trying to use any sort of boot disk that I acquired from bootdisk.com,I am continually receiving an error message as follows:

*CD-ROM Device Driver for IDE (Four Channels Supported)
(C)Copyright Oak Technology Inc. 1993-1996
Driver Version : V340
Driver Name : BANANA
No drives found, aborting installation

Device driver not found: 'BANANA' .
No valid CDROM device drivers selected
A:\>*

According to my GW2000 I am missing a very important yellow, potassium-rich driver that is preventing me from accessing any of the CD files I need for my reinstall. Can anybody shed some light on how I may solve this issue, or how I go about acquiring AND properly installing the appropriate driver? Also, if this is important to the process, my CD-ROM driver is connected to my sound card.

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have an old soundblaster card with a built in IDE channel
for the drive.
If you have an open IDE connector on the motherboard,you should be able to connect
the drive there and get the boot disk to detect it.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Be aware that the CD-ROM might not be an IDE drive. Check the sound card and make sure IDE is printed next to the connector. It may be a different interface, even if it uses the same 40 pin cable as IDE -- it could be SCSI, Panasonic, or Sony/Mitsumi.

Check the Windows for Workgroups CD and see if there is a drivers folder that might have the correct driver -- there may also be a utility to make a boot disk. Or if there is an example config.sys and autoexec.bat file it might show you what is needed to make a dos boot disk work.

This page has some useful information including many driver file names, and links to manufacturer's web sits to get drivers:
http://www.computerhope.com/help/cdrom.htm


----------

